# BGillroy's Lawn Journal



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Hey All, I'm outside of St. Louis, MO. We bought our house three growing seasons ago, and I've been making progress on the 10,000 sqft weed patch the PO left for us! It was a lot of the nastiest contractor-grade fescue and crab/quack/Johnson/orchardgrass, yada yada.

To kick it off, I'll share some old pics of the lawn and improvements. I found Allyn Hane's YT channel while we were in escrow for this house... what a lifesaver!







Got a lot of these stalky bastards:


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

After a half-friendly territory disagreement, my neighbor stopped scalping my section of the Hell strip, and I renovated it. KBG/PRG, plus a dose of Scott's starter fert & the pressed paper pellets from Lowe's. I got real-quick germination!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Total domination!!! Plus a new raised vegetable garden.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Spring green up app:


Current state:





Just applied 4 bags of Milo, and GrubEx. I have an order for Propiconazole en route now, Lord knows I need it after the warm/wet weather we've had.

I'm planning to apply some Over-The-Top to hopefully kill the orchard/quack/Johnson/Dallis/crabgrass that's holding on. If that doesn't get it, I suppose I'll get surgical with the Glypho? Then overseed with KBG/PRG with my fall aeration. I'm having a hard time finding good references for KBG variety characteristics. I have two kids and two Australian Shepherds, so I want good traffic tolerance and filling characteristics. I haven't found a thread on TLF for sourcing seed yet, despite multiple searches, am I missing it?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice turnaroud!

I like this page which describes the various types / cultivators of KBG.

https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/characteristics-of-kentucky-bluegrass-cultivars


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> Nice turnaroud!
> 
> I like this page which describes the various types / cultivators of KBG.
> 
> https://ag.umass.edu/turf/fact-sheets/characteristics-of-kentucky-bluegrass-cultivars


Thanks Zeus! That's what I've been looking for!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks great! Nice domination :twisted:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice turnaroud!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks amazing! I gotta ask what did you think of the pressed paper pellets from Lowe's? I'm considering those instead of peat moss.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Looks amazing! I gotta ask what did you think of the pressed paper pellets from Lowe's? I'm considering those instead of peat moss.


Thanks! The pellets are great, for my lawn. I think they really shine in patch repair. They're relatively heavy and so they stay put. They swell with water and hold the water which seems to cut down on water demands.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing! I gotta ask what did you think of the pressed paper pellets from Lowe's? I'm considering those instead of peat moss.
> ...


Thanks. Do you think they would work for a larger area? My renovation in the fall will be about 2k sq ft. They look heavy in your picture and that obviously didn't affect germination?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks. Do you think they would work for a larger area? My renovation in the fall will be about 2k sq ft. They look heavy in your picture and that obviously didn't affect germination?


I'm sure they would function well, even at that scale. I'm not sure how much you would need for that area (4 bags?), they're about $13/bag here. I put them down pretty thick, by hand, but I'm sure you could broadcast.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Two days ago, I spot applied SedgeHammer, Sedge Ender, 2-4d, Quinclorac, and Over The Top. This was targeting sedge remnants (from the last application about a month ago), misc broadleaf weeds, crabgrass, oxalis, and some winter wheat/grassy weeds.

Today, I applied Propicanazole (2oz/1k), and Talstar (1oz/1k) from the hose-end sprayer. This is targeting the brown/dollar spot, and the gnats/flies/mosquitoes/etc.

I'm planning a light dose of fert this to try and grow out the fungal disease and see if some extra nitrogen will help choke the clover and quack.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I really enjoyed the quick enhancement of the PRG when we moved in a few years ago, but today I find this stalky bastard. This is another vote cast in favor of the plan for a KBG donor plot this fall.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Between the heat stress, two dogs, fungus, and a weed-annihilating Cocktail O' Doom, the yard is looking pretty shabby. I'm already planning another dose of death for the weedy intruders, maybe next week? Then I'll be raking the dead stuff out and keeping weeds dead until overseed time. It's just an unfortunate ugly phase for the lawn.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

We've gotten about an inch of rain per week lately, which is unusual for St. Louis summers. The lawn has been green and growing! July 2nd, I gathered a soil sample and glypho'd some sidewalk weeds. July 5th, I applied a blanket app of Propicanazole, Quinclorac 75, 2-4d, Over The Top, and Sedge Ender.

I guess I'll be getting ready to kill the spot where the KBG Donor Patch will grow soon!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

We're committed now. Yesterday I glypho'd the clumping fescue in the lawn, and the spot where the KBG Donor Plot will be sown.

My lawn is looking pretty good for July, except for the dead spots where I've killed less than desirable grasses. Looking forward to the fall growing season already.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Die die die my darling... The side yard is on its way out, and I've glypho'd spots of KY31 and nasty clumping fescue. Some of the spots seem to be impervious to glyphosate, so I started pulling them out.

My KBG blend from seedsuperstore.com came today, it's their 3 way blend. I'll pot that up to test germination this weekend. The rest of the yard is staying green, despite the dry heat.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I potted up the seed to test germination this morning!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice! You should have some germination by day 6 or so. When you planning on seeding?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Budstl said:


> Nice! You should have some germination by day 6 or so. When you planning on seeding?


I'm not sure how long it will take to germinate, it's KBG. I've only overseeded KBG in the past. I'm hoping to seed at the end of August or first week of September, but we'll have to watch the weather. Luckily the donor plot is part shade for a good part of the day and convenient to water.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

The test pot has germinated! 6 days after sowing.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

My test results came in. Now I'm working on a plan to address the shortfalls. I'm kind of surprised about the lack of OM, I need to raise that and level/top-dress. So... I guess a compost/sand mixture? Is 50/50 normal reasonable?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Since I partially killed my front yard, it's been looking especially ugly. Which got me thinking... it's half killed, when the KBG grows in it's going to be stripey. So I Glypho'd the entire front yard. This will give me a chance to level and smooth the grade, as well as lower the dirt line at the sidewalk, which has been getting taller and taller.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

This is normal behavior, right?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I mowed on the second lowest setting tonight, then followed up with the third (hopefully final) round of glypho. Hoping to be able to get seed down in about two weeks! I also fertilized my test pot of grass... like sane people do.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Beatiful brown lawn. You planning on fallowing at all?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, I'm going to build a drag. I have a low spot in the hell strip, and the main yard has a cliff at the sidewalk that I hate. I've got a bit of grading to do.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I don't have a machine to pull a harrow, but I'm young enough and the exercise is good for the body and mind. I didn't drag much tonight, I have a bit of raking to do and maybe another pass with the mower lower.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

O to be young. If i pulled that by hand i would have to be put in traction. nice job.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

What is that contraption doing exactly? @bgillroy


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> What is that contraption doing exactly?


Hopefully breaking up the ground and helping me level everything out. I need to get more of the dead grass out first, it's just tangling in the tines (nails).


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I burned the dead grass in the side yard today, it was much more efficient than mowing it up. A light raking helped the appearance. My wife is starting to get nervous about what I've done to the yard, maybe embarrassed is the right word?

I'm going to take the time to level the dirt and get it level with the sidewalk before seeding.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Lawn rebel!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I got the side yard level and prepped! I removed about 8 wheelbarrow loads of dirt to get everything down level with sidewalk and driveway.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@bgillroy That's awesome and looks like waaaay less work than raking!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Seed down in the side yard boys! I got peat moss and Scott's starter +Tenacity down but it was too dark for a picture.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@bgillroy giddyup! Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Do you have hose timers? Orbit timers worked well for me, although I wish they could go more frequent than every 6 hours.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Do you have hose timers? Orbit timers worked well for me, although I wish they could go more frequent than every 6 hours.


I bought Orbit hose timers. Mine say they'll go as often as every hour, but I haven't hooked them up yet. I bought a single and a double outlet, but ended up needing 3 hoses for the side yard instead of the two hoses I planned. I'm not sure what I'll do about it yet. I might get a four outlet and get rid of my multiple Y-fittings. I work from home full-time, so I can turn the hoses on for a few minutes here and there.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

bgillroy said:


> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have hose timers? Orbit timers worked well for me, although I wish they could go more frequent than every 6 hours.
> ...


In case it's helpful, my four valve orbit can be set for whatever time you want with three programmable cycles. I did one manual cycle before I left for work, ran the three programs while I was away, and did one more manual when I got home if needed.

@bgillroy man, if I worked from home, I'd probably be out looking for baby grass all the time and get nothing done!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Action shot! 


And the other perspective.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

You'll be having grass babies before labor day.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Budstl said:


> You'll be having grass babies before labor day.


Hoping for Monday! I have to say, I'm not very impressed with the peat moss so far. It's drying out and rolling off the seed worse than I expected. I think I'm going to get a couple bags of GreenView Seeding Mulch and put those down, it's what I've used in the past on my seeding efforts.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@bgillroy thanks for the heads up on the peat. I was planning on buying some. Still not sure if I'll use a top dressing. Irragation has been pretty decent at keeping things damp. I got a couple days to decide.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I can't seem to get my peat moss to stay put. I did have some heavy rain though but it seems that it wants to bunch up pretty easy.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, @iowa jim. It's almost hydrophobic. The water hits it and blows it away. It's my first time using it, but it wasn't much cheaper than the GreenView I prefer.


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm having really good luck with peat moss this time around...I did slowly water it by hand before irrigating with timers as to make sure it was thoroughly soaked...I've had minimal washout on a 5-10 degree slope and heavy rains the other night. I did use M-binder tackifier which helps. Are there different grades of peat moss?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I considered tackifier @drenglish, I'm sure it would help. I don't know about grades, I just bought the cube at Home Depot.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Peat is hydrophobic, at least until you wet it real good. Gotta give it a good soak at first. I'm not a huge fan either and use compost myself, but peat is what a lot of folks use...


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Good to know @STL


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree with the compost. I used it last year in the back. I would use again, but am cutting back cost this go around.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I get mine for $5/yard from the St. Peters Earth Center. Real good stuff too. They get it tested and have an analysis sheet and everything. It's work spreading it with a wheel barrow though.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

That's good to know @STL, I wish I had a truck. I say that a lot.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> That's good to know @STL, I wish I had a truck. I say that a lot.


Isn't that the truth. It's only 10 bucks a yard for non residents. Pretty much too good to pass up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not a fan of peat moss either. I like to create groves with a rake, drop the seed, rake again and then roll. The idea is to get the seed 1/4in into the soil.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Well hell! We got 1-1/2" of rain today. There was quite a bit of seed left in the runoff, so I swept it back to the dirt. I've got some seed left to fix it after it starts sprouting and I can see what's what.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Two consecutive days of no watering and the soil is still moist. Back to the irrigation program tomorrow.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Found these grubby bastards this evening as I'm grading the hell strip. 


The neighbors have been very understanding about the yard renovation. Tonight a man and woman in a truck stopped while I was working on the yard.

She said, "Wooow. That's a lot of work."

He said, "It's going to look spectacular. Good luck!"


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I found more grubs today, and rocks under the surface. I guess I need to get more aggressive with the grub killer. I'm about 90% ready for seed as far as grading goes. I'm hoping to get seed down by Tues, but I haven't checked the weather lately.

The hell strip is ready. 


But the main section needs a little more work to transition into the sidewalk. 


Hopefully I'll have baby grass tomorrow (day 6)!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Monday and Tuesday are mid 90s and chance for showers on Wednesday.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Day 6 babies!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey! Alright, @bgillroy! Nice job!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Woot woot! Congrats!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @STL & @Budstl! I got a little more work done on the main yard tonight.

I'm going to have to put down a fall grub app, they're way worse than I thought!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@bgillroy how bad are the grubs?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

@STL bad. As in, averaging at least one grub per square foot, that I found. Big ones, small ones. All located in areas I've had difficulty getting/keeping grass started. I was thinking I'd find rocks or compaction. Nope! Grubs.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@bgillroy Gotcha. This is the best quick reference grub resources imo, especially towards the bottom. http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn If you need to do a curative, use Bayer 24 Hour Grub, not Sevin. It'll kill your earthworms. Preventative in spring with GrubEx is probably the best option for grub problems.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

We got an inch of rain today. 


The tenacity in Scott's starter fert is doing its job.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I've cut all of the old turf I'm going to remove. I've got a little leveling left to do before seed.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Grading is done... entirely by hand. I probably moved more than 50 wheelbarrow loads of dirt and dead grass roots. Maybe seed goes down tomorrow? 


Plus a lovely little visitor to my liatris.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@bgillroy watch the forecast. The weather apps show chance of storms starting Thursday and it runs like that until next Monday. Always a chance of a washout, but sometimes we gotta do what we gotta do especially when seeding kbg. I think my first mow last year was like 40 days after seed down.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I see that in the forecast too. I'm going to try to get seed down today, it will be watered in petty well before the rain. Maybe I'll get four days of free irrigation!

It seems like I didn't lose as much seed as I thought I was going to in the side yard wash out a couple weeks ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a storm south of Florida. The current path takes it thru Louisiana and then north. It should bring us a lot of rain for the weekend if it keeps the current forecast. Hopefully the forecast changes.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

We are a go for seed!



Edit:
I also used slightly less than the bag rate of Scott's starter fert with Tenacity on the reno. Not intentionally, just... whatever. About 22 lbs in the bag, analysis of 21-22-4. Approx half of the bag went down in the front yard (3k sqft). Which left about 10 lbs for the back yard... 
....Math...
.3lbs N&P. Negligible K. Obviously there is more product to be applied.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I figure I should also document the repairs to the dead spots in the backyard to. I just got seed worked in yesterday. We're expecting a good bit of rain starting overnight, so it should start looking different shortly. Plus the KBG from previous overseeding is working its way into the dead zone. It's funny to see a new mature grass plant pop up several inches within a big dead spot.


My poor Aussies got blown out in the picture, especially Lola with her bright white coat. 




Here's some of the nasty grass that I missed in the back on this round. 


And finally, an update on the side yard, seeded on 08/19/2018


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Your main front yard is a great improvement already with that smoothness. Your dogs seem to be sitting proud of their peepee area.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @NoslracNevok! That's actually a bunch of winter kill, a previous summer's kiddie pool, and Glyphosate death. Almost all of the dog damage to the yard is traffic and digging. They run so hard, it sounds like a drum circle when they play.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

We got 1.25in of rain overnight, 1.5in total for yesterday. Almost all of it was gentle and steady rain!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> We got 1.25in of rain overnight, 1.5in total for yesterday. Almost all of it was gentle and steady rain!


This is the kind of rain we like. Nice cool temps too.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Budstl said:


> This is the kind of rain we like. Nice cool temps too.


I was very pleased, to say the least.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

While I did get seedlings on the main lawn today, I wasn't able to get a good picture.

Here's an update on the side. I'm thinking about a micro dose of slow release N here this week. Most of the plants have three blades out now, so they're leaving that baby stage.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I didn't want to start a new thread just for this question, but I don't think I'll get much reaction on my lawn journal either. But I'll give this a try first.

I've got a few of these taller grasses in the newly planted sections. I can't decide if it's one of my KBG cultivars or something else? It's definitely not a sedge. I planted the SSS KBG blend (midnight, award, bewitched) and added rhapsody. Thoughts?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

bgillroy said:


> I've got a few of these taller grasses in the newly planted sections. I can't decide if it's one of my KBG cultivars or something else? It's definitely not a sedge. I planted the SSS KBG blend (midnight, award, bewitched) and added rhapsody. Thoughts?


First thought -- hand pull it now before it gets any bigger and develops deeper roots!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is something else. The tip looks to end in a point than a boat shape like kbg. Did you fallow?

I'm with k&n, pull it if you can.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I did fallow, but apparently we missed some! I've had wild garlic, purslane, and sedge like a sunuvagun. Oh well.

Thanks for the input @ken-n-nancy & @g-man.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

The seedlings in the main yard were busy overnight. This is grass growing weather!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I cut the backyard twice tonight (7k sqft), and got the hoc back down to about 3.5in I think. I bagged the first pass, since it was pretty shaggy, but I mulched the second pass. 


Then I put about 5lbs of this 29-0-5 down on the 7k and the side yard reno, so about 0.2lbs of N/k. Which brings me to about 0.5lbs of N for September. Then I watered a bit, I've got seed in the bare spots in the backyard and the KBG is filling too so it should be looking good soon.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Things are looking up! Minus the weeds I'll have to address and a few thin spots I'll probably overseed. 




I hand pulled some of the zoysia (I think?) that my neighbor permits to grow in his "lawn" since it's creeping over the line. Ugh!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Today I overseeded some thin spots, applied another. 25lb of N on the side and backyard, and set up my sprinkler timers. I will be away from the yard for the week, and I can't wait to see the difference when I get back!

One of the timers. The other is a 4 outlet Orbit. 


The front has pretty consistent germination, despite its pouting currently. I'm hoping to begin spoon feeding it next week. 


The side got its first cut yesterday, but it didn't cut much. The best thing was the mower blowing the clumps of peat away. I'm sure the peat choked some seeds, thus the overseeding. 




The back grass that wasn't glypho'd is looking pretty good. The existing KBG is filling, and the seed is starting to sprout in the reno spots.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

The hose timers did great while I was on vacation. I got a lot of weed growth in the reno, and since they're babies I'm not ready for chemicals so I'm hand weeding. The back is looking good with lots of KBG rhizomes filling and KBG sprouts from the overseeding.


Today I cut, without the bag on, and applied 0.3lb of N, via the same bag of StaGreen with iron I've been using since Labor Day, to the whole yard. That's the first spoon feeding for the main yard. 


And finally sprayed 0.4oz/k of Talstar P on the whole yard. The weather has been wonderful, but the mosquitoes have threatened to ruin our enjoyment. Not on my watch!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Why do you think the area between the tree and bush is doing better?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

@NoslracNevok, that's where the side discharge from the impact sprinkler throws, so it gets watered better.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

It's probably about time for some updates again. I put 11lbs of the StaGreen fert +iron down, it's 29-0-2 or something. so 3.2lbs of N on 10k of lawn = 0.32lb N/k. I've been using this fert for several weeks now, it has slow release N, I'm going to see about getting some urea to spoon feed and really push the growth to fill in now that the plants are maturing.

The lawn is looking pretty good, considering it's new KBG. It's starting to thicken up in some areas, while others are finally out of the pout phase. My second seeding is germinated in the thinner spots. Maybe I'll get some pictures today?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Pictures!

The side yard is filling in nicely, I keep waiting for the dark green though... 


The front yard has a few slow spots, but it's germinated and right in the middle of the sprinkler zone that runs the full circle. 




Some of the thinner spots got reeeeded and are coming in even though they don't look like much.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Man I'm ready to have these spots filled in already. 




I wrapped up the bag of StaGreen 29-0-2 +iron today. I put 5lbs of StaGreen and 5lbs of urea, 46-0-0, on the whole yard. That's 1.45+2.3lb=3.75N on 10k for 0.375lb N/1k sqft.

I got a little bit of first cut on the front lawn, and cut the rest of the yard. Then measured and applied the fert. As I was shutting the garage door the rain started! Looking forward to the cool weather coming back.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I pulled two gallons of weeds on Sunday. I found these seedheads... Poa triv or annua? I don't know. Hoping someone can help me out... Maybe @g-man?


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Those look like poa Anna seed heads to me.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @STL. I pulled a whole clump this afternoon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like annua to me too. It is part of doing a reno.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @g-man. I guess next fall's prem will help keep that in check.

I mowed front and back tonight again, the urea is a whole different animal compared to the slow release N! Plus we're supposed to get rain tomorrow. Since it's only been three days since the last cut, I dropped the back wheels one notch.

I'm looking pretty hard at the Greene County dethatch and air8 package. Seems like there are several spots in the yard that could use a little help, and I'm out of time and sweat for mechanical means.

Here's a backyard update, no filter.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I hand pulled another gallon or so of weeds today. Just trying to stay ahead of the seedheads. After seeing the difference that urea made VS slow nitrogen, I'm looking forward to the weekend when I can mow and apply more N!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I cut diamonds this evening, the lawn is still filling and maturing. I hope we have more growing season, we're supposed to get our first frost tonight then warm up for at least a week.


I got the N-ext package from Allyn Hane's website today. I need to run some calculations to figure out how much I want to apply, but I'm pretty excited about it. I got the RGS, dethatch, air8, and GreenPunch.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Slightly frustrated with the Ortho hose end sprayer clogging while trying to apply the N-Ext Air-8 and RGS this evening. I ended up applying 15oz of RGS and 28oz (or so) of Air-8. By the time I got done pulling the filter out, spilling a bit, pumping the trigger, shaking and leaking out of the threads on the container, I was lower than I intended with more lawn than I expected.

Oh well! Nitrogen and water tomorrow!


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I was going to recommend taking the filter out, but you already did that. Did you apply the products together? I had issues with the microgreene using the 18v chapin, but i think i had too much in it. Rgs, humic, and air8 i have had no issues with.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

@Budstl, I started with the RGS. The stream was black as soon as I'd pull the trigger, then fade to clear. So I ended up pumping the trigger the whole time. It sucked! The Air-8 sprayed a little better.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I think it's time you step up to the chapin. Xmas is right around the corner.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

A backpack sprayer? I do have one! I was worried about clogging my expensive sprayer.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I just picked up the Ortho last night, I thought of your comment before buying it. I haven't messed with this one yet, but LCN(?) mentioned taking a screen out of his and it worked better for thicker products like RGS. I'm not sure if this Ortho has a screen.

Soil temp is averaging low 50s in my lawn. With the 10 day forecast, I'm thinking it will remain there during that time, so let the growing season continue while we are still in the low range. :nod:


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Today I applied 18oz/k of Greene Effect on the front (3k) and 24oz dethatch, 32oz Greene Effect, and 30oz RGS to the back (7k). I watered it a little bit, but started the sprinkler timers up for tomorrow. I haven't watered in a week or so, I'm sure that's a leading cause of the growth slow down.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I double cut the front yesterday, and I was able to drop the HOC a bit, maybe 2" now. I chopped the downspout popup emitter! I've still got some thin spots, but they're sprouted. Does anyone know how late KBG can be plugged and make it?





There's that thin stripe:


The backyard is still cranking!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Looking good!



bgillroy said:


> Does anyone know how late KBG can be plugged and make it?


Any time before the grown is frozen and you should be fine. I've planted plugs and pots in December and they made it with no issues. I've also left some pots outside all winter and they surprisingly survived as well.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @STL!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Got a decent cut in today, mulched some leaves, and plugged a few spots. Someday all this will fill out...


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm excited to see those plugs spread, I've never tried it before.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

@NoslracNevok, me too! I've overseeded KBG and seen it fill, but never plugs.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

New (to me) toy alert! I picked up a Troy Bilt 753B from Craigslist today. 33" cut, 4 speed, powered reverse, crank height adjust. Not to mention pneumatic tires! I'm excited about a 50% wider cut path. You can see the lawn greening up behind the mower too! It's almost time.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Yesterday I put down 40lbs of Ferti-Lome Crabgrass Preventer Plus Lawn Food (20-0-3). Not my first choice, but I'm happy with getting some prem down. I didn't really plan on adding any N just yet, but it's only 8lbs N on 10k so nbd. I'm going to have to do something about the broadleaf weeds and poa annua. It looks like the Bonide Sedge Ender I have is labeled for most of the weeds I'm dealing with now.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

First cut of the year, first cut with the new mower. MUCH faster! Still have some filling to grow in, but it's a lot better than it was when I put it to bed for the winter.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice! Got a good color to it.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @Budstl. The back was taller than I thought, so it ended up being a bit of a scalping! It'll darken back up again with this rain we've got coming.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow, filling in well!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

It really is, @NoslracNevok! I didn't realize how much it had filled in until I took the pictures and compared them here.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Out here blanket spraying 2-4d amine and Quinclorac with some sticker spreader. The weeds are getting a little too comfy in the bare spots in the reno. I think it was 4T of Quinclorac, and 7oz of 2-4d over 10k, but there was leftover in the 4 gallon sprayer... Math stuff, I'll apply the rest over the weekend probably. #lawnrebel or something.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Things are looking good. Still some thin spots in the front, but it's only the first year after seed.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Put some N-Ext on the front yard (3k) yesterday.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Boy, it's been a bit of a tough spring here in STL. Between the near constant rain and the stored nitrogen from the fall blitz, I'm cutting every 4-5 days and it's still like cutting hay.

I just cut the front tonight and it's got a funny tint to it, red and brown. I know some of it is the seedhead stalks dying back, but I didn't get to water the N-Ext in, and we didn't get the rain as soon as I was expecting. So it's kinda ugly. Hoping to get a good full day of lawn time over the long weekend.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

With all the rain we've had, I've barely kept up with the lawn growth even though I cut every 4-5 days. I think the Fall N blitz contributed to a lot of the growth. But that seems to be running out, especially in the front where I did the total KBG reno last year. Over the past week or so, the lawn has progressed from the above mentioned reddish tint to looking completely flat, maybe starved. When I got home from the gym the other morning, I noticed a few really bad fungus spots and what looked like webs all over my lawn. 




After chatting it over on the STL thread here, I did the paper towel test... RUST!


So I loaded up a max app of propiconazole (about 2oz/1000sqft) and also ran about 10lbs of urea on the whole yard as well (about .46lbs of N/1000sqft).


Going to follow up with some starter fert (light app) and Milo (probably a full app). My poor green baby is hungry.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Let's see, back on June 10th I applied a whole bag of Milo on the front yard 5-4-0 x 32 lbs /3k sqft (~0.5lbs N/M). Plus ~3lbs of the Sta-Green lawn food plus iron on the front (~0.4lbs N/M) to help grow out the fungus/fungicide damage.

The yard looks great! I'm really considering some PGR, the growth has been insane - fert or no.


----------

